# Selling a pistol?



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a Sig 9mm I am debating on selling in the classifieds here. I bought the pistol brand new a couple years back and have all the paper work. Are there steps I need to take as far as paperwork goes when selling?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

No paperwork required if you are selling to a resident of the same state (free states anyways) You might CYA with a bill of sale. Of course CYA again and ask if they are legally entitled to possess a firearm ie: convicted felon etc., check ID ie: DL and/or CHL.

It's up to you.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

i bought a hand gun from a co worker and was told to get DL# and SS# address on both parties and how much ...then again this was a couple years ago may have changed.


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

shanesdad said:


> i bought a hand gun from a co worker and was told to get DL# and SS# address on both parties and how much ...then again this was a couple years ago may have changed.


You would have to be plum crazy to give a total stranger you SS#.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Google bill of sale for firearm. A template should pop up you can use. This is what I always do. Keep a copy for yourself and give one to the other person. It should say on there something like the person buying the firearm doesn't have any felonies and the person selling it doesn't know of any mechanical issues with the gun and it works properly. Ext. 

I wouldn't give out you ss #. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

If you have a good gun shop ask them if they will do transfer. A respectable place would only charge 20-30$$$. You don't have to do it this way, but you won't ever have to worry about the gun coming backto you.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

sabine lake flounder #er said:


> You would have to be plum crazy to give a total stranger you SS#.


FFL transfer does not require SS# either (optional).


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Waterdawg19 said:


> I have a Sig 9mm I am debating on selling in the classifieds here. I bought the pistol brand new a couple years back and have all the paper work. Are there steps I need to take as far as paperwork goes when selling?
> 
> Thanks,
> Erik


Only necessary paper work is for you to count the cash before you let go of the pistol. Since you are not privy to anybody's personal information you can only act on what you know and can observe about the buyer.

And...I wouldn't even give my mother my SSN along side my DL and DOB.

Besides all of that, a Sig is a nice piece. Unless somebody offers you more than you paid for it, you will regret selling it.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

I just get a dl# name and serial number of fire arm and yours to and both sigh that is to protect u


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Count the cash and give them the gun if you like the looks of them. I usually sell guns to people that I know or are friends of friends. If you get bad vibes over the phone on the initial contact tell them you already sold it. We're not cops nor are we responsible for what someone does with it. I suppose you might get in a scrape if you knowingly sold the gun to someone you knew was a violent felon but, since you asked the question, I don't think you'd do something like that.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

meterman said:


> I just get a dl# name and serial number of fire arm and yours to and both sigh that is to protect u


I know a lot of people do this, but I would like to know of case law where this helped versus someone who had no proof. We have discussed this before on this board and it is humerous that so many people who are "pro gun" ask for info that is not required by law. As someone already posted, as long as they are not prohibited from owning a firearm nothing is required to be done. You can verify age most of the time by looking at them and you can ask them if they are a felon or are otherwise prohibited. Yes, they could lie but you have no way to verify anyway. Asking for drivers license, chl, ss number, first born child etc. is not required .


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

mrvmax said:


> I know a lot of people do this, but I would like to know of case law where this helped versus someone who had no proof. We have discussed this before on this board and it is humerous that so many people who are "pro gun" ask for info that is not required by law. As someone already posted, as long as they are not prohibited from owning a firearm nothing is required to be done. You can verify age most of the time by looking at them and you can ask them if they are a felon or are otherwise prohibited. Yes, they could lie but you have no way to verify anyway. Asking for drivers license, chl, ss number, first born child etc. is not required .


I get it so if one day cops come knocking on my door and say your gun has been used in a murder I can say nope I sold it to this guy on this date. Here is his info he gave me. I don't think its a pro gun issue, its a cover you arse issue. "Justin Case"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

sorry didn't mean SS# i meant serial number


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

get it so if one day cops come knocking on my door and say your gun has been used in a murder I can say nope I sold it to this guy on this date. Here is his info he gave me. I don't think its a pro gun issue, its a cover you arse issue. "Justin Case"

How are they going to know it's your pistol?? 
This is where we've wound up, we're all trying to be the cops and covering ourselves when we don't have to, and don't need too. Sell your guns like you live your life, use your judgment and your conscience, that's all you need to do.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

*How are they going to know it's your pistol??

*A trace will start with the investigating LE agency contacting their local ATF. ATF will contact the manufacturer/importer giving pertinent information. Manufacturer/importer will inform ATF of what distributor/FFL the firearm was shipped to. Local ATF will contact the end retailer and have them search their records to identify to whom the firearm was sold. Then they (ATF or investigating LE agency) will attempt to locate that person and go from there.

It's not done in a day.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Then they (ATF or investigating LE agency) will attempt to locate that person and go from there.


Yup and then you tell them that you sold it at a gun show and you have no idea who it was that bought it.

TH


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

prarie dog said:


> get it so if one day cops come knocking on my door and say your gun has been used in a murder I can say nope I sold it to this guy on this date. Here is his info he gave me. I don't think its a pro gun issue, its a cover you arse issue. "Justin Case"
> 
> How are they going to know it's your pistol??
> This is where we've wound up, we're all trying to be the cops and covering ourselves when we don't have to, and don't need too. Sell your guns like you live your life, use your judgment and your conscience, that's all you need to do.


What if it wasnt just to cover your arse but also to help the investigation? Would you not want to help all you could to solve a murder? Or would you just want to say "i dont know who I sold it to PIG! Get off my porch" lol

Do a bill of sale... don't do one. Who cares. Its solely for you and its not required by law.

On the flip side. I just bought a gun through a private sale and asked the seller if he minded doing a bill of sale and I told him he could have a copy. That way if the gun was reported stolen and I was ever caught with it, I could say whom I bought it from. I always do a bill of sale. Call me caustious.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

> Sell your guns like you live your life, use your judgment and your conscience, that's all you need to do.


This.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I've bought and sold a few guns on 2cool. Only one person brought out a bill of sale, and that's the first and last time I'll do one, only did it that time because I know he's a decent person who won't misuse it. When I sell, if they speak English well and don't look like a muslim scumbag, they give me money and I give them gun.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

glenbo said:


> I've bought and sold a few guns on 2cool. Only one person brought out a bill of sale, and that's the first and last time I'll do one, only did it that time because I know he's a decent person who won't misuse it. When I sell, if they speak English well and don't look like a muslim scumbag, they give me money and I give them gun.


Just curious how one could missuse a bill of sale?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bumblebee2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> Just curious how one could missuse a bill of sale?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If it has your DL#, SSN, address, name, DOB you might as well give them your checking account number too.
You can't be held accountable unless they can prove you KNOWINGLY sold to someone prohibited from buying. Sell a gun to your uncle that just got out of the Pen and you're in trouble.
On the other hand a basic Bill of sale with name and address, verified by visually checking my DL would be fine but no bos it's ok too


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

glenbo said:


> I've bought and sold a few guns on 2cool. Only one person brought out a bill of sale, and that's the first and last time I'll do one, only did it that time because I know he's a decent person who won't misuse it. When I sell, if they speak English well and don't look like a muslim scumbag, they give me money and I give them gun.


Amen. Only thing I'll add is I like to see ID to make sure the name matches what I was told it is.


----------

